# can i soak finished bacon to reduce saltiness?



## seadog92

Just fried up my first homemade bacon after smoking it, and it's pretty salty.  Can I soak it to reduce saltiness or is it too late?


----------



## rich-

Morning sea dog, I smoked some bacon earlier this summer and tried some different stuff in my brine, and then smoked it for 24 hours straight with Hickory pellets.

Long story short, After the smoke and a day of resting, The Bacon had quite a strong bitter flavor to it. I suspect it was from mthe smoke, but there seemed to be other flavors that wasn't to my liking.

I tossed the whole mess into some ice water, soaked it until the ice was all melted, drained and rinsed the bacon, then refilled the sink and did it all over again with ice water. All total, I think I soaked the smoked Bacon for about 2 hours.

The unpleasant flavors did go away and I had Not great but at least decent flavored bacon.

I suggest you go ahead and soak your Bacon, Can't hurt anything no matter what.

Rich-
[h1]  [/h1]


----------



## seadog92

Thanks, that gives me some hope!  I'll know to soak it before smoking next time.

Paul-


----------



## JckDanls 07

do your fry test BEFORE smoking next time....  that way you can do a soak if need be....


----------



## mr t 59874

Seadog92 said:


> Thanks, that gives me some hope!  I'll know to soak it before smoking next time.
> 
> Paul-


Wouldn't soaking before smoking make your bacon uncured?  If you find your bacon to salty for your taste, try changing your brine recipe, slice and soak before eating or if it needs cooking before cooking.

Tom


----------



## boykjo

YEP.. country ham is also soaked so it is edible and it come out delicious.. go for it


----------



## mr t 59874

boykjo said:


> YEP.. country ham is also soaked so it is edible and it come out delicious.. go for it


Country hams are soaked for a short time prior to smoking to remove any surface salts, not to desalinate.  Desalination is done after smoking and aging and is done prior to cooking

Tom


----------



## skully

yes you can give a soak if overly salted, after a water change you should let hang for 24hrs(+-), air dry then smoke, it has to release as much of the new moisture as possible.


----------



## daveomak

Seadog92 said:


> Just fried up my first homemade bacon after smoking it, and it's pretty salty. Can I soak it to reduce saltiness or is it too late?


Next batch, adjust the salt content in the brine or rub to 1.5 - 2.0 % salt....    I like 2% myself..... Less than that and the flavor diminishes.......

Dave


----------



## rhill

I smoke half belly EVERY month and have for years. There's all kind of options what to do and what not to do.  Here's what I do and have done for twenty-five years. First remove skin, cut belly into 2-3 lb pcs (2gal zipbag SZ)

1 1/2 tsp pink salt per 5lb of meat

1 cup any rock salt per 5lb of meat

1 cup sugar or brown sugar per 5lb of meat

pepper corns

rub bellys no need to go crazy here the brine will be liquid real soon lightly rub with each daily turn.  Place in bags refrigerate 10 days turning everyday.

Remove from bags rinse off under water and let the bacon soak for at least 1 hr up to 3 depending on the saltiness checked by frying a small sample. Pat the bacon dry and place in the frig for min 24 hrs to give the bacon a pellicle. Place bacon in smoker with low heat (175deg) until internal temp reaches at least 160 degs remove bacon lightly rinse to remove soot or ash pat dry and let it hang a few hours then vac wrap and freeze.

I have a 4 hams that was hung 6 mos ago that will be ready for Turkeyday for family and friends that takes a little more detail but not that hard either.

It's not rocket science and anyone can do it. My 8yr grandson just did his first ham this year.


----------



## daveomak

RHill said:


> I smoke half belly EVERY month and have for years. There's all kind of options what to do and what not to do.  Here's what I do and have done for twenty-five years. First remove skin, cut belly into 2-3 lb pcs (2gal zipbag SZ)
> 
> 1 1/2 tsp pink salt per 5lb of meat
> 
> 1 cup any rock salt per 5lb of meat
> 
> 1 cup sugar or brown sugar per 5lb of meat
> 
> pepper corns
> 
> rub bellys no need to go crazy here the brine will be liquid real soon lightly rub with each daily turn.  Place in bags refrigerate 10 days turning everyday.
> 
> Remove from bags rinse off under water and let the bacon soak for at least 1 hr up to 3 depending on the saltiness checked by frying a small sample. Pat the bacon dry and place in the frig for min 24 hrs to give the bacon a pellicle. Place bacon in smoker with low heat (175deg) until internal temp reaches at least 160 degs remove bacon lightly rinse to remove soot or ash pat dry and let it hang a few hours then vac wrap and freeze.
> 
> I have a 4 hams that was hung 6 mos ago that will be ready for Turkeyday for family and friends that takes a little more detail but not that hard either.
> 
> It's not rocket science and anyone can do it. My 8yr grandson just did his first ham this year.


RHill welcome....    If you added 0.25% pink salt, and 1.8% kosher salt and 1% sugar.... all by weight....  you wouldn't need to soak out the salt...     just rinse, dry to form a pellicle and smoke...    2 weeks recommended for the fridge curing because the sugar molecules are larger than salt and take longer to penetrate the meat....  

After you try that recipe once, the salt and sugar can be adjusted for our personal preference....     Dave


----------



## nevrsummr

Seadog92 said:


> Just fried up my first homemade bacon after smoking it, and it's pretty salty.  Can I soak it to reduce saltiness or is it too late?



I did the same thing last summer, too salty. We soaked it, changed water and soaked again, then re-smoked it. Turned out great.


----------

